
Nexus 6p abruptly shutting down? battery issues? Call Google support - jkarimi91
https://www.reddit.com/r/Nexus6P/comments/5klw6y/problems_with_your_battery_including_random/
======
jkarimi91
As noted in the reddit thread, call Google and be persistent; they should
replace the device even if the warranty has expired. Make sure to reference
the reddit thread as well as the post, by Orrin, on the official nexus forum.

[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/nexus/SeB67voFk...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/nexus/SeB67voFk38/Zusf-
SQdEgAJ;context-place=forum/nexus/categories)

